# Canada Post Strike



## Paphman910 (May 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone:
I heard Canada Post is going on strike on May 19! Have anyone heard other things or news?


Paphman910


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2011)

Cool! Hope John got his plants out to everyone!

Seriously. They keep threatening to close the old PO down on Saturdays here. On one hand I'd really miss my mail. On the other, it's usually junk and if they didn't have to deliver so much junk it would probably save a bundle. But what happened to come, rain, sleet, sun, or snow?


----------



## Shiva (May 15, 2011)

Heather said:


> Cool! Hope John got his plants out to everyone!
> 
> Seriously. They keep threatening to close the old PO down on Saturdays here. On one hand I'd really miss my mail. On the other, it's usually junk and if they didn't have to deliver so much junk it would probably save a bundle. But what happened to come, rain, sleet, sun, or snow?



The unions!


----------



## Wendy (May 15, 2011)

Jorch hasn't posted on here but I know he got his plants last week. I'm glad I got them out.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 15, 2011)

I got my plants! And they are fabulous. I've been meaning to post a picture of the Ascocenda (IN SPIKE!!!) so that you can all drool. oke: 

Hadn't heard about the strike; what a pain in the @&&!!


----------



## Jorch (May 15, 2011)

I got my big box from John last week.  It was like Christmas in May 

I did a quick google search and the news (back in April) says the current contract expires May 24, so the earliest possible day the workers can go on strike is May 25. But the date might've changed?


----------



## John M (May 15, 2011)

I got all the auction plants sent out as well as the winter orders from my website that were on hold for better weather. All recipients have confirmed safe arrival. 

I haven't heard about a postal strike; but, I think talk about one is pretty normal as the end of a contract approaches. These days, with so many courier companies and electronic means to send text and other data, going on strike will do them more harm than good. They'll force people who use the postal system to find alternatives and when the strike is over, many won't come back to use it. Going on strike is like shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Shiva (May 15, 2011)

Let's hope they come to their senses. The same thing is happening with the press. The world is changing and there's nothing they can do to stop it.


----------



## Wendy (May 15, 2011)

I did a search and couldn't find much other than contract talks. With Canada Post you never know. I think anyone who thinks of going on strike these days deserves to lose....right now anyone with a job should feel lucky as so many others are out of work and would love to have that job.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 16, 2011)

Hopefully we will know by May 18.....

http://www.cupw.ca/index.cfm/ci_id/12930/la_id/1.htm


Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2011)

This is normal for contract end negotiations. Every union should understand the financial climate and be willing to make concessions to continue existence. BTW the concession near me was to close the nearest branch!


----------



## Shiva (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

